# My Slutty Sister, ADULT Comic



## Charrio (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey All just Wanted to Share my Comic, i have been working on, 
PURE EVIL I tell ya. 

MY SLUTTY SISTER

It's ADULT so be warned, Humor and Yiffs what more can ya ask for, lol 

I hope ya look and laugh, Already on Page 23 and more to come.

Charrio


----------



## Cavy (Jun 27, 2009)

Lol. That's all I gotta say on that one.


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jun 27, 2009)

Yiff related humor, yes.

Yiff alone, not so for me.

I'm the kind who actually makes fun of yiff you know. No offense but I'm that kind.


----------



## Asswings (Jun 28, 2009)

....I almost stopped reading it, because it started out so cliche...

And then it got frickin' amazing. XDDD 

I was not expecting that.

You, good sir, have made my day. XD


----------



## Charrio (Jun 28, 2009)

Lol, At least you laughed lol


----------



## Charrio (Jun 28, 2009)

Ticon said:


> ....I almost stopped reading it, because it started out so cliche...
> 
> And then it got frickin' amazing. XDDD
> 
> ...


Thank you, i love drawing and writing it, lol 

It just makes me giggle lol


----------



## Zanzer (Jun 28, 2009)

o-shit xD

that was funny 

You should colour it :3


----------



## Uro (Jun 28, 2009)

Chuong Cho Soi said:


> Yiff related humor, yes.
> 
> Yiff alone, not so for me.
> 
> I'm the kind who actually makes fun of yiff you know. No offense but I'm that kind.



Oh my god shut up with that yiff shit, christ.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 11, 2009)

WAIT, WAIT--
It's called "My Slutty Sister" and is *adult*-themed?
What strangeness is _this?_ What_...madness_ does this scene portend!?

EDIT: Also, what the fuck is up with his face in the last panel here?
Though I suppose a methamphetamine addiction _would_ explain his raging desire to fuck his sister.


----------



## Krevan (Jul 11, 2009)

Haha, I was kinda sad to see the yiffing part go. It was going good lol but it was pretty funny, loved the Arnold part haha.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 11, 2009)

I actually read past the meth-face part and chuckled, so I guess it's actually pretty good.


----------



## Charrio (Jul 12, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> WAIT, WAIT--
> It's called "My Slutty Sister" and is *adult*-themed?
> What strangeness is _this?_ What_...madness_ does this scene portend!?
> 
> ...



Lol something like that, the next page shows more on that, in the works now. 

I am glad you read all the way up to now lol, thank you


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 12, 2009)

Charrio said:


> Lol something like that, the next page shows more on that, in the works now.
> 
> I am glad you read all the way up to now lol, thank you


I think I stopped reading at the giant stone penis part, actually. What page was that?


----------



## Skittle (Jul 12, 2009)

Definitely made me lawl! Remember seeing a few pages on WTF_FA too.


----------

